# Alpha Solder Lug Conversion to PCB Mount Mod



## music6000 (Nov 19, 2019)

For those who want PCB mount & Values only available in Solder Lug.
Use a Damp sponge on Base of lugs when Soldering to PCB Main Board to avoid any issue.


----------



## Cybercow (Nov 19, 2019)

Looks like a good idea. Seems a shame tho to sacrifice another pot to accomplish PCB mounting a solder lug pot. I prefer to use the salvaged, clipped-off legs of components with sturdy leads. They're long enough to wrap around a pot's solder lugs and get down thru the PCB hole. Just sayin'.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 19, 2019)

Yeah, 1n5817 leads all day for me


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 20, 2019)

As long as you have enough pots with PC pin to support the board, you can use flex leads to connect the rest of 'em.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 20, 2019)

Cybercow said:


> Looks like a good idea. Seems a shame tho to sacrifice another pot to accomplish PCB mounting a solder lug pot. I prefer to use the salvaged, clipped-off legs of components with sturdy leads. They're long enough to wrap around a pot's solder lugs and get down thru the PCB hole. Just sayin'.


Sacrificed Nothing, Pot was Used & too far out of Spec for my liking!


----------



## Cybercow (Nov 20, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Sacrificed Nothing, Pot was Used & too far out of Spec for my liking!


Fair enough. I was just thinking more builders have clipped leads than old, used pots.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 23, 2019)

Nice example of pot adaptation.  How well do those sleeves work?  What material did you wedge into the slots?


----------



## Cybercow (Nov 23, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice example of pot adaptation.  How well do those sleeves work?  What material did you wedge into the slots?



I use a a bit zip-tie to wedge into the slots. Then I apply the sleeves to get a full 1/4" fit on the 6.35mm (1/4") knobs. I get the sleeves from SmallBear.


----------

